# Add new APPS for Tivo/Hydra



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

For Tivo/Bolt to become a true Unified Entertainment System, it needs a several Critical Streaming Apps:

ESPN (Mostly for ESPN3 and ACC Network)
Showtime Anytime
STARZ
Please work with these Networks to create Tivo Apps.
Thanks.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Google: Play Movies & TV, Play Music


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Let the app owners know you want it ported to another platform.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

New app suggestion: Philo


----------



## mojomusic72 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sling TV


----------



## tengle (Dec 2, 2017)

New app suggestion: Playstation Vue and Sling TV


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

To have the Showtime app for TiVo the app developer would need to see a reason to devote resources to build it.

SHOWTIME app request

.


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> For Tivo/Bolt to become a true Unified Entertainment System, it needs a several Critical Streaming Apps:
> 
> ESPN (Mostly for ESPN3 and ACC Network)
> Showtime Anytime
> ...


_ I think Tivo needs to use their resources to fix the apps they already have that don't work correctly._


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

DirecTV Now


----------



## misterm (Jan 17, 2018)

JayMan747 said:


> For Tivo/Bolt to become a true Unified Entertainment System, it needs a several Critical Streaming Apps:
> 
> *Sling TV *
> ESPN (Mostly for ESPN3 and ACC Network)
> ...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

zexel said:


> _ I think Tivo needs to use their resources to fix the apps they already have that don't work correctly._


tivo doesn't make the apps the content providers do


----------

